# تجربة استخراج الهيدروجين



## حسام الدين قباوات (21 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
*تحية طيبة وبعد*
*لقد صنعت خلية تحليل مؤلفة من صندوق بطارية وضعت بداخله \90\لوح بقياس\15\×\15\سم *
*ورتبتها على الشكل التالي :موجب سالب موجب سالب ..................إلخ ووضعت بين كل لوح وآخر عازل بلاستيكي بسماكة \2\ ملم وهو الذي يستعمل في صنع البطارية (سيلفاتور)*
*وتركت في الصندوق فتحة لخروج الغاز وسكبت فيها \4\ ليتر ماء مضافا إليها مقدار كأس صغير من الصودا ووصلتها بالتيار المستمر \12\ فولط -\40\ أمبير *
*في البداية بدأ يخرج الغاز من الفتحة بشكل قوي وبعد أقل من دقيقة انفجرت الخلية وطار غطاء البطارية نتيجة الانفجار لمسافة \10\ متر تقريبا *
*ما هو سبب الانفجار؟؟*
*علما أني وجدت قطبي الوصل في غطاء البطارية قد وصلا إلى درجة حرارة عالية جدا لدرجة أن البلاستيك بجانبهما قد شارف على الذوبان *
*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مارس 2009)

التجارب تكون مرفقة مع صور وفديو 

بالاضافة الى القياسات اللتى تبني عليها لمعرف اسباب الخلل 

هذا ما نجده بالمنتديات الاجنية وتجاربهم الناجحة والطريقة اللتى يتم بها التصحيح للاطاء ان كان هناك اخطاء 

فى انتظار صور وفديو كما فهل الاخ الكريم ابو عبدالله فى تجربته 

لانها كانت تجربة حقيقية 

واستفاد منها وافاد الكثيرينفى انتظار صورك والفديو

وشكرا لك


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (21 مارس 2009)

*كان الجدير بك أن تقول لا أعلم سبب الإنفجار عندها كنت ستحظى بإحترام كل من يقرأ مشاركاتك
أما مافعلته وقلته لشخص يستشيرك بأن وجهت له الإتهامات
فما هو إلا دليل إفلاسك العلمي
وبالنسبة للصور والفيديو فإني أعدك أني سأضعها في الملتقى عندما تنجح التجربة وستنجح بإذن الله
لأن الله وفقني لمن هو خير منك علما وأدبا أستشيره فيجيبني*​


----------



## saqr2006 (21 مارس 2009)

بالنسبة للسخونة بسبب الاكثار من الصودا
الاكثار من الصودا معناه زيادة قابلية الماء لتوصيل الكهرباء و بالتالى سخونة الأسلاك و البطارية 
بالنسبة للانفجار احتمال كبير جدا ان اسلاك التوصيل سخنت لحد الاحمرار مما أدى لاشتعال الغاز


----------



## alsane (21 مارس 2009)

يا اخي الغاز الناتج من التحليل هو غاز الأكسجين والهيدروجين معا وهو عبارة عن قنبلة موقوتة وكثير من الذين يقومون بتحليل الماء لا يعلمون هذا وانا ذكرت سابقا يجب فصل الهيدرجين عن الاكسجين لتجنب مخاطر الإنفجار عن 
طريق استعمال rubber membrane بين الألواح .

سبب الإنفجار
يكون عن طريق وصول شرارةالى الغاز وأدت الى اشتعال الغاز 
ممكن تكون الشرارة ناتجة عن ارتفاع حرارة السلك او تماس بين الالواح او ممكن تكون اشرارة ناتجة من الكهرباء الساكنة 
المسافة بين الالواح قريبة أدت الى ارتفاع حرارة السلك لتجنب الحرارة يجب عليك زيادة المسافة بين الالواح او تقليل صودا الكاوية ليس هناك اي قياس هذا ياتي مع التجربة


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (21 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز saqr 2006
وأخي العزيزalsane
شكرا لكما وجزاكما الله عني كل خير
ولكني لا أعرف طريقة تمكنّي من فصل الهيدروجين عن الأكسجين 
وما أنا من أصحاب الاختصاص 
أرجو أن تفيداني بطريقة تمكني من ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alsane (21 مارس 2009)

اذا نظرت داخل بطارية سيارة حيث يوجد RUBBER MEMBRANE
حول الالواح ,حيث بالامكان استخدام rubber membrane
بين ستينلس ستيل لفصل الهيدروجين وبامكانك تركيب 90 لوح مثلا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مارس 2009)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> *كان الجدير بك أن تقول لا أعلم سبب الإنفجار عندها كنت ستحظى بإحترام كل من يقرأ مشاركاتك
> أما مافعلته وقلته لشخص يستشيرك بأن وجهت له الإتهامات
> فما هو إلا دليل إفلاسك العلمي
> وبالنسبة للصور والفيديو فإني أعدك أني سأضعها في الملتقى عندما تنجح التجربة وستنجح بإذن الله
> لأن الله وفقني لمن هو خير منك علما وأدبا أستشيره فيجيبني*​


اذا كان ادب يعطى الحق فى التعدى وسب الاخرين فلا لوم عليك 

وافلاسك العلمى هو سبب انك لا تعلم ان الغازات المتكونه داخل الخلية قابلة للانفجار بسبب الاهمال فى القياسات والاحمال ومن الممكن عدم ربط الاسلاك او الالواح فيؤدى سؤء التوصيل الى حدوث شرارة و اشتعال الغاز 

سبق ان قلت دائما من اراد التجربة فعليه الاستعانه بالفنيين المتخصصين فى هذا وبالتالى لن تسخن الاسلاك 



الاسلاك تسخن لسؤ التحميل عليها لخطاء فى التصميم والقياسات لها 

فلايصح استخدام اسلاك 2 مم لتوصل 40 امبير فلابد ان تسخن 

بالاضافة الى عدم علمك بكثافة القلوى المطلوبة فبالتالى تقوم بامرار امبير اكثر من المقرر للاحمال لتلك الاسلاك 

ا
ان شاهدت تجارب الاجانب ستجد انهم عنداستخدام الا 40 امبير استخدموا كابلات 10 مم الى 16 مم وليس 2مم ياعبقري زمانك

*
ان كنت لا تكذب فاين صور الخلية التى انفجرت لعدة امتار كما ذكرت 

ربما كان الافضل ن تقول ان اهل الصين وصل لهم صوت الانفجار 
فلا تقول انتظروا الى ان اعمل تجربة ناجحه حتى ارفع لكم الفديو 

او الصور فليس هنا لك اى تجارب اصلا 


 و ان لم ترفع لنا صور تلك الخلية اللتى تدعى انها انفجرت فهذا الدليل القاطع علي كذبك 

واعتقد انك ستتهرب من الرفع لتلك الصور :59::59:
 
وان موضوعك الذى وضعته بالمنتدى ليس الا للتخويف فقط 

و عندما كشفت ما تفعله تحاول التهرب بالتعدى على فهل هذا هو ادبك الذى تحيا به
*


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (22 مارس 2009)

صديقيalsane 
أنا بالفعل وضعتRUBBER MEMBRANE بين الألواح ولكن أعتقد أن التوصيل بين الألواح كان غير محكم وأن فتحة خروج الغاز كانت صغيرة بعض الشئ وهذان هما سببا الإنفجار 
والله أعلم


----------



## alsane (22 مارس 2009)

عندما تضع rubber membrane بحيث تفصل كل خليةعن الاخرى ويكون مخرج للهيدرجين ومخرج للاكسجين وتربط الخلايا مع بعض ويجب عدم خلط الغازين في هذه الحالة الغاز لا ينفجر


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (24 مارس 2009)

صديقيalsane
هل تقصد أنه يجب علي ترك فتحتين لخروج الغاز في الخلية


----------



## فنرالصحرا (24 مارس 2009)

سوال الى الجميع المهندسين الذى قامو بتجربة مهم للغاية استانلى ماير 
هل يضاف الصوديا حتى نحصل على الهيدروجين 
وهل نحصل على الهيدروجين من دون اضافة الصوديا 

اخوكم خالد


----------



## alsane (24 مارس 2009)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> صديقيalsane
> هل تقصد أنه يجب علي ترك فتحتين لخروج الغاز في الخلية



فرضا نريد ان نصنع خلية واحدة لانتاج O2 and H2
نقوم بعمل حجرة نقسمها كليا بrubber membrane حيث تتكون من قسمين نضع في كل قسم لوح ستينلس ستيل ,واحد موجب ولآخرسالب
يكون هناك فتحة لكل قسم واحد لخروج O2 والآخرلخروج H2
ممكن ابعث لك شرح مع الرسم غدا


----------



## alsane (25 مارس 2009)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> صديقيalsane
> هل تقصد أنه يجب علي ترك فتحتين لخروج الغاز في الخلية


الأخ حسام انا قمت برسم بسيط للخلية, حيث طبقت هذه التجربة قبل سنتين بنجاح, بامكانك اشعال الهيدروجين في هذه الحالة او ممكن تخزين الهيروجين حيث تكون نقوته 100% غير قابل للانفجار
يمكنك استخدام داءرة ستانلي ميلر مع هذه الخلية او من البطارية مباشرة يمكنك زيادة عدد الالواح كما تريد .


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (25 مارس 2009)

صديقي alsane
أود أن أبدي لك جزيل شكري وامتناني على إهتمامك هذا
ولكن من الصعب جدا أن أجعل لكل لوح من الألواح مخرجا خاصا لأني كما ذكرت رتبت الألواح سالب ,موجب,سالب......إلخ 
فما هي احتياطات الأمان في حال لم أتمكن من فصل الأوكسجين عن الهيدروجين في هذه الخلية وخاصة بعد أن استهلكت جهدا ومالا 
ربما أتمكن من فصلهما في خلية أخرى 
ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## alsane (25 مارس 2009)

بالنسبة لرأيي الخلية معرضة للإنفجار في اي لحظة ممكن نتجنب المخاطر عن طريق وضع فتحة في الخلية بقطر حوالي10cm مغطاة بقطعة من المطاط في حالة اشتعال الغاز تخرج هذه المطاطة دون حدوث اي مخاطر او خراب في الخلية -explosion valve -


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (26 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراعلى إيضاحاتك أخي alsane


----------



## قيصر سليمان (10 أبريل 2009)

الى كافة الاخوة الذين شاركوا في الرد على هذه التجربة الفاشلة : ققط في عملية التحليل بطريقة المهبط والمصعد 
يمكن فصل الهيدروجين عن الاكسجين .
حتى في دائرة ماير او غيرها من دوائر الحليل الالكترونية او الكربائية المباشرة يكون الناتج هوا غاز الهيدروكسي 
اي الهيدروجين والاكسجين معا وبالتالي يجدر بنا ان لا نستهين بهذا الغاز الذي يكون اشتعاله انفجاريا
وارجو من كل من وجد طريقة على الشبكة او من تجارب شخصية او قرأ عنها ان لا يوفر جهد في ارسالها الى الموقع للاستفادة منها ونكون له جميعا من الشاكرين 
ان شخصيا توصلت الى اكثر من طريقة ودارات الكترونية اعطت اداء جيد وكانت المشكلة في فصل الغازين
ولا اريد ان اورط احدا قبل حل هذه المشكلة واتمنا للجميع اسلامة اخوكم مقيصر


----------



## قيصر سليمان (10 أبريل 2009)

استخدم الببلر او صمامات عدم رجوع عالية الحساسية 
الببلر الصمام المائي الموجود في قنينة الاستيلين اذا لم تشاهدها من قبل اذهب الى اي ورشة تستعمل لحام الاكسجين


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (11 أبريل 2009)

الاخ فنر الصحراء المحترم 
الجواب على سؤالك الاخوان يتحدثون على انتاج الهيدروجين بواسطة خبط الصودا الكاوية والماء وتمرير تيار مستمر من بطارية اما خلية استانلي ماير هي عبارة عن تعريض الماء اي( ماء نقي، مالح، او راكد من المستنقع )الى نوع من اشارة تدعي (الرنين) بواسطة دائرة الكترونية وهو موجودة في الموقع بس الحقيقة اكلك اذا تريد انو تصنعها يجب ان يكون لك خبرة في مجال الالكترونيك وصناعة الدوائر الالكترونية او تصليح التلفزيونات والراديوات لان هيه مو بس تجيب الخلية وتسويا وتعطيعا تيار مستمر وخلص تحتاج بعض التعديلات البسيطة وهمين النتيجة غاز رمادي وهو خليط من الاوكسجين والهيدروجين (وهو خليط متفجر سريع الاشتعال) ينبغي الحذر في التعامل معه اي لايكون الانتاج ابداً في غرفة مغلقة والا تخيل غاز وينفجر ههههههههههه 
تحياتي 
محمد


----------



## aimanham (12 أبريل 2009)

لا اظن ان عدم فصل الهدروجین عن الاکسجین هو سبب الانفجار
لان الهدروجین الخالص لوحده یکفی لحدوث الانفجار وهذا معروف عن الهدروجین اذ ان عملیه تخزینه ونقله خطره جدا ومحفوفه بالمخاطر

کما ان ترکیز الصودا لیس هو السبب لان ترکیز الصودا المناسب هو حوالی 30 % وفی هذا الترکیز تکون ناقلیه المحلول اعلی ما یمکن فاذا زدت الترکیز بعد ذلک تنخفض الناقلیه

اظن ان سبب الانفجار هو التماس بین الالواح الذی سبب ارتفاع درجه الحراره بشکل کبیر مما ادی الی الانفجار
او یکون السبب هو عدم استخدام البابلر الذی یمنع عوده اللهب الی الخلیه


----------



## waleed1982 (13 أبريل 2009)

عندي فكرة وسؤال هل انت تستخدم اي رافع للجهد ام ان الوصل مباشرمن البطارية
اذا كان من لبطارية فهذا خاطئ لانه الفولتية والهرتز ضعيفان
فانت تحتاج الى دارة الكترونية (دارة تشغيل النيون) حتى ترفع الجهد بالاضافة الى وضع ديود عند الخرج لتقويم التيار
فتحصل على نتائج افضل ومضمونة من دون اي صودا واي شيئ اخر والسلام


----------



## waleed1982 (13 أبريل 2009)

بعد التجربة اعلمني بما حصل اما الانفجار فحصل نتيجة اقتراب الصفائح من بعضها بوجود امبير عالي ولمدة معينة


----------



## fox man (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
واصلو تجاربكم وأفيدونا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (14 أبريل 2009)

اعطي الخبز ل خبازو يا سيد حسام


----------



## سلاح النور (14 أبريل 2009)

أخي حسام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احب أن أخبرك ان السبب في فشل تجربتك هي ان مبدأها من الأساس غلط
وسامحني على هذا الكلام
انا سبب اشتراكي في هذا المنتدى اساسا لأجل هذا الموضوع
(استخراج الهيدرجين من الماء)
واذا سألتني عن ليه مبدأها من الأساس غلط ؟؟
أخبرك ان تجربتك مبنية على تقليد حصل من زمان والنتائج معروفة مسبقا
وتجربتك مبنية على تفاعل كيميائي شبيه بتحويل أشكال الطاقة يعتمد على تفاعلات التوازن الكيميائي
وهذا ليس له اي فائدة في انتزاع ذرة الهيدروجين من الماء
أحب ان أخبرك و أخبر الجميع ان استخراج الهيدروجين من الماء تقنية تختلف كليا عما تدورون حوله وتبحثون عنه بلا فائدة ....
بإذن الله هذه التقنية موجودة لدي بفضل الله تعالى
ولن أضعها إلا في خدمة الأمة الاسلامية وتحت تصرف سيدنا المهدي عليه السلام او بأمر الجنود الذين يمهدون له
بإذن الله تعالى.....
الهدروجين وقود سيغير وجه العالم فأبشروا ان شاء الله ولا تكذبوني فإني صادق بإذن الله ولكن هذه التقنية لن تكون إلا لأصحابها والعز للمسلمين
ساعطيكم فكرة عن التقنية لكي لا تشكوا !!!!!!!!
انظروا الى الشجرة كيف تم بنائها من اين تم بناء انسجتها وجسمها 
ان الله عز وجل خلق الورقة في الشجرة كأعظم مصنع لإستخراج الهدروجين من الماءوبأبسط طاقة 
-بطاقة الضوء_
عليكم بدراسة الرابطة الأكسجينية وعليكم بدراسة كيفية عمل الورقة بإستخراج الهدروجين من الماء
وتعلموا مما خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى 
هداكم الله.​


----------



## محمودصابر (14 أبريل 2009)

اخى ارجو منك فى المرات القادمة ان تعامل من ينقدك بحسنية وزميلك مبتدء لينكس لم يطلب منك سوا اثبات وما العلم و التجارب الااثباتات مع العلم ان ما تفعله ما هى الا تجارب قد فعلها من قبل اناس سبقونا.

ارجو الصبر.


----------



## انس زهير الشمايله (13 يونيو 2009)

عندما تضع rubber membrane بحيث تفصل كل خليةعن الاخرى ويكون مخرج للهيدرجين ومخرج للاكسجين وتربط الخلايا مع بعض ويجب عدم خلط الغازين في هذه الحالة الغاز لا ينفجر
ارجو التوضيح يااخي الكريم وماهو rubber membrane​


----------



## عبد تفليش (14 يونيو 2009)

الى الاخ العزيز لكي لا تحدث الشراره ممكن ان ترفع منسوب الماء فوق الكابلات وهذا يمنع الانفجار مع وضع قاطع دوره في حاله حدوث خطا


----------



## الداخلية (15 يونيو 2009)

حسام الدين قباوات قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
> 
> *تحية طيبة وبعد*
> *لقد صنعت خلية تحليل مؤلفة من صندوق بطارية وضعت بداخله \90\لوح بقياس\15\×\15\سم *
> ...


 
اخي العزيز انا كذلك حاولت كثير جدا جدا اني اتخلص من الحرارة في الاسلاك ولاكن بدون فائدة لدرجة اني اشتريت جهاز من موقع الاي بي للمساعدة في انتاج الهايدروجين وتقليل الكهرباء ولاكن بدون فائدة !!! لازم نبحث عن طريقة جديدة او نعدل في هذي الطريقة !!!


----------



## youssefbk2 (7 مايو 2011)

انا من ناحية اؤكد نجاح تجربة الأخ لاني قمت بعملها ثلاث مرات بأشكال مختلفة وانفجرت بشكل مخيف وخطير بحيث 
ان واحدة من هذه تجارب كانت بغطاء معدني بحيث ان الانفجار قام بنزعه وضربه بالكرسي الذي كنت قد وضعته فوق 
وعاء التحليل فما كان منه بعد الانفجار إلا انه رفع الكرسي وقلبه واخذ الغطاء رسم حواف اسفل الكرسي


----------



## awas1 (21 يونيو 2011)

أخي العزيز اين التجربة


----------



## nader999 (16 يوليو 2011)

*باحث جديد*

هل هنالك جديد بالموضوع كما يوجد عندي سؤال بخصوص الرسم الموجود للأستاذ الكريم 
أنت وضعت صفيحة موجبة وصفيحة سالبة ويبنهما فاصل وكررت العملية اكثر من مرة 
السؤال ماذا يحدث لو وضعنا 10 صفائح موجبة ثم فاصل ثم 10 صفائح سالبة وبذلك يكون عندنا حجرتين 
ومخرجين 
هل يوجد اجهزة قياس كمية الهدروجين المستخرج


----------



## hitham900 (30 أغسطس 2011)

لو تقصد متتاليه وليست متوازيه أعتقد لن يحدث تفاعل
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## olmacall (31 مارس 2012)

سلاح النور قال:


> أخي حسام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> احب أن أخبرك ان السبب في فشل تجربتك هي ان مبدأها من الأساس غلط
> وسامحني على هذا الكلام
> ...



==================================
أخي الكريم حسام ، هل تقصد بأنك تملك تقنية تفكيك جزيء الماء ومازالت هذه التقنية لم تظهر للنور بعد ، هل تقصد أنك محتفظ بها ؟؟؟؟ أرجو الإيضاح ؟؟
أنا قرأت بأنه في أكثر المختبرات الأميركية تطوراً لم يصلوا لهذه التقنية بعد علماً أن هذه المختبرات كلفت مليارات الدولارات ، 
إنشاء الله أن تكون قد وصلت أنت على هذه التقنية ببضعة دولارات ، والجزيل الشكر والتوفيق لك أخي الكريم


----------



## olmacall (31 مارس 2012)

عذراً الخطأ المطبعي بالإسم // الأخ العزيز حسام // والمقصود به الآخ الكريم الذي كتب التعليق .
والشكر الجزيل


----------



## صفوان اصف (1 أبريل 2012)

olmacall قال:


> ==================================
> أخي الكريم حسام ، هل تقصد بأنك تملك تقنية تفكيك جزيء الماء ومازالت هذه التقنية لم تظهر للنور بعد ، هل تقصد أنك محتفظ بها ؟؟؟؟ أرجو الإيضاح ؟؟
> أنا قرأت بأنه في أكثر المختبرات الأميركية تطوراً لم يصلوا لهذه التقنية بعد علماً أن هذه المختبرات كلفت مليارات الدولارات ،
> إنشاء الله أن تكون قد وصلت أنت على هذه التقنية ببضعة دولارات ، والجزيل الشكر والتوفيق لك أخي الكريم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان العالم المتطور يعرف جيدا معنى البحث العلمي واهمية الاكتشافات والتطوير وهو ينفق المليارات من اجل التقدم والتطورا لادراكه اهمية الامساك بناصية العلم
فعلى سبيل المثال واجهه الفضائيين الامريكان مشكله في استخدام الاقلام نتيجة لانعدام الجاذبية في الفضاء وقد كلفت دراسات ايجاد قلم تسطيع الكتايه به في حال انعدام الجاذبية الارضية اكثر من 15 مليون دولار
اما الروس فقد استخدموا اقلام الرصاص


----------



## ATD (6 أبريل 2012)

أشكر جميع الأخوة على المجهود الرائع ... إلى الأمام :85:


----------



## mdbenaicha (6 أبريل 2012)

سبب الإنفجار يرجع الى عدم الفصل بين الغازين الناتجين على جهتي كل لوح ( نظام متعدد الأقطاب) مع وجود شرارة كهربائية (توصيل غير محكم مثلا) .. ولا داع للسب والشتم فهذا من أسباب تخلفنا ..


----------



## mdbenaicha (6 أبريل 2012)

إستعمل مولد تيار مستمر وليس بطارية كما تقول ،وابدأ بتيار ضعيف الشدة وافصل باحكام الغرف الموجبة عن السالبة مع وجود مخارج للغازين ، محلول الصودا 25-30 % ..وفقك الله


----------



## ناصر999 (20 أبريل 2012)

*فصل غاز الهيدروجين عن غاز الاكسجين*

السلام عليكم
لقد شاهدت تجربة لاحد الاجانب وهي مكونة من 63 من الستانلس وهي تعطي لتر كل 5 ثواني ولكن لو اردنا ان نحصل على غاز الهيدروجين لوحده فما هو التعديل الذي سنجريه على الخلية علما بان الشريحة الاولى موصولة بالموجب والاخيرة بالسالب والباقي هو متعادل
وشكرا


----------



## البحارالسبعة (12 مايو 2012)

اخ العزيز اذا كان الانفجار في البطارية نفسها فسببه من شدة سحب التيار يعني الامبير
اي وبعبارة اوضح انت اكثرت من وضع الناقل الايوني بين الصفائحللخلية مما زاد في سحب الامبير من البطارية 
اي انك كمن عمل قصرا بين اقطاب بطارية مشحونة ؟؟؟؟؟؟سوف تنفجر بعد عدة ثواني
وشكرا


----------

